# Portable Ladder



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Again! Does anyone carry a portable ladder with them to wipe off the top and sides of the slides after it's been raining prior to pushing the slides back in? I'm trying to figure out a way to mount a bracket or something to hold a 6' step ladder. Has anyone else out there ever done that?


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

DaveL1957 said:


> Hi Again! Does anyone carry a portable ladder with them to wipe off the top and sides of the slides after it's been raining prior to pushing the slides back in? I'm trying to figure out a way to mount a bracket or something to hold a 6' step ladder. Has anyone else out there ever done that?


Yup, I sure do. I have this one and love it!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice ladder ! is it tall enough?


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I could certainly be taller, but it's enough to do most jobs _*around*_ the OB. It's not tall enough to get you on the roof though. I was a compromise I was willing to make because it folds down pretty small. I figure that if I need to be on the roof it's usually when I'm at home doing maintenance - not camping.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Airboss said:


> I could certainly be taller, but it's enough to do most jobs _*around*_ the OB. It's not tall enough to get you on the roof though. I was a compromise I was willing to make because it folds down pretty small. I figure that if I need to be on the roof it's usually when I'm at home doing maintenance - not camping.


Exactly. just wondering. looks like a nice way to go.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

I just bought this one.

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...22&src=SRQB


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

DaveL1957 said:


> ...wipe off the top and sides of the slides after it's been raining prior to pushing the slides back in...


We live in a very rainy part of the world and we've never felt the need to wipe down the queen slide before pushing it in. The rubber gasket acts like a squeegee to get most of the water off. Of course in the 26RS we only have the queen slide; no side slides and that might make a difference. The only time we needed to "wipe down" the slide was when it was covered in heavy snow 

Ed


----------



## Ralph & Brenda Miller (May 1, 2007)

DaveL1957 said:


> Hi Again! Does anyone carry a portable ladder with them to wipe off the top and sides of the slides after it's been raining prior to pushing the slides back in? I'm trying to figure out a way to mount a bracket or something to hold a 6' step ladder. Has anyone else out there ever done that?


We have a 2003 26RS, and what I do prior to pushing the rear (manual) slide in is move the picnic table to the rear of the camper, stand on it or if isn't high enough I stand on an upside down 5 gal. bucket (I also use to flush out my black tank) placed on top of the picnic table, and use a pool brush (extended pole) with a towel wrapped around the brush and held together by using a ball bungee. I use that for removing leaves & water from the slideout as well as to wipe the canopy off before rolling it up as well (to prevent mildew).


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I bought a Little Giant knock-off at Home Depot a year or so ago. It was on sale for Christmas for $59.00. Extends to 11 feet tall. I can even reach the roof.

Folds in half and fits in my rear "garage" under the bunks.

Mark


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Airboss said:


> Hi Again! Does anyone carry a portable ladder with them to wipe off the top and sides of the slides after it's been raining prior to pushing the slides back in? I'm trying to figure out a way to mount a bracket or something to hold a 6' step ladder. Has anyone else out there ever done that?


Yup, I sure do. I have this one and love it!
[/quote]

That's the ladder I have too. Works great, then folds up nice and small to fit in the outside storage area. Neighboring campers ask "Where did you get that?" almost every trip.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

I bought a "Little Giant" ladder thinking I could use it for the RV. It weighs 35 pounds - kinda heavy.

I do like all of the extra features and it feels very secure in every configuration.

The model I have extends to 17 feet. When the ladders is in the "A" frame config - you can climb up from both sides - a cool feature.

I saw a "Little Giant" - "Light" version at Costco today for $200.00


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow! Thanks everyone. Unfortunatly I don't have a lot of storage room outside on the 25RS-S. I guess I'll go ahead and buy one and may have to store it inside. Thanks to you all for all of your suggestions and help!


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

There's no outside storage room on our trailer either, which is why I wanted the most compact ladder I could find.

While a bit more expensive than some of the other choices, it is well worth the money IMO.

Telesteps


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

FZ1dave said:


> There's no outside storage room on our trailer either, which is why I wanted the most compact ladder I could find.
> 
> While a bit more expensive than some of the other choices, it is well worth the money IMO.
> 
> Telesteps


That is a really cool ladder. Where did you buy it? I didn't see any retailer or price info.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

FZ1dave said:


> There's no outside storage room on our trailer either, which is why I wanted the most compact ladder I could find.
> 
> While a bit more expensive than some of the other choices, it is well worth the money IMO.
> 
> Telesteps


I found mine (under another name - Xtend n climb - ) at an Ace Hardware. I got the 12.5 foot version; it was on sale for $150.00. Just as incidental intel, it wasn't easy to find. It can be ordered from Home Depot. Not having a permanent address and being constantly on the go, I just didn't have any good place to ship it.

Sluggo


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have two "ladders'...one age 9 and one age 12.

Ya just get a hold of one, lift them up high enough to see if anything had fallen on the slide-out. If all is clear...slide it approved and DW hit the switch for the side slide. If there is something there...we grab a very expensive, high tech "stick" and knock it off.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I bought this ladder at Lowe's last summer, for about $70. Rated at 300#, extendable, and folds in half. It fits under the rear bunk nicely, through the bicycle door.

And it was a heckuva lot cheaper than a slide awning (which is what I was considering, until I saw the price - yikes!). With the ladder, I can inspect and clean off the top of the slide easily, as well as get up on the roof if I have to.

Mike


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 26, 2006)

FZ1dave said:


> There's no outside storage room on our trailer either, which is why I wanted the most compact ladder I could find.
> 
> While a bit more expensive than some of the other choices, it is well worth the money IMO.
> 
> Telesteps


x2


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Besides using a ladder, one of the other tricks I found for cleaning my awning before rolling up and using on the slide roof is I bought a painting extension pole for my broom. I can now broom my awning easily before rolling up. You can also easily reach the entire slide roof from one side if you choose.

John


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

I like the two kids and a stick method.








I've actually got a couple of those hanging around. I get laughs at CG hanging off the side of the rear bumper launching a broom from side to side clearing debris. The neighbors at home give strange looks when I stand on my fence w/ the leaf blower clearing leaves and gum balls off the roof. I like the ladders everyone is using, if I ever run across one for a steel I'll pick it up.
Brad


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bradnjess said:


> I like the two kids and a stick method.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my patent is still pending on that....so feel free to use it for a bit longer.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> Besides using a ladder, one of the other tricks I found for cleaning my awning before rolling up and using on the slide roof is I bought a painting extension pole for my broom. I can now broom my awning easily before rolling up. You can also easily reach the entire slide roof from one side if you choose.
> 
> John


I just happen to have both of those sitting around too. Good idea, Thanks!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I have two *"ladders'...*one age 9 and one age 12.


Hey, Jim, woudln't that be "lad*dies*?"









Mark


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I have two "ladders'...one age 9 and one age 12.
> 
> Ya just get a hold of one, lift them up high enough to see if anything had fallen on the slide-out. If all is clear...slide it approved and DW hit the switch for the side slide. If there is something there...we grab a very expensive, high tech "stick" and knock it off.


We used the same method with the 28 RSS but now one is in Annapolis (no help) and the other has turned into a 17 year old 215 Lbs man. Not so easy... We are now looking for the right light weight 5-6 foot ladder for the 31 RQS (the trailer is too tall to lift the 13 year old daughter). It was a great method while it lasted though !


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Camper Louise said:


> ....and the other has turned into a 17 year old 215 Lbs man. Not so easy...


Seems like HE should be lifting YOU now...


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Has anyone ever considered mounting a ladder to the side of the TT? I've seen some of the big fiver toy haulers that have that set up.


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

ColoradoChip said:


> That is a really cool ladder. Where did you buy it? I didn't see any retailer or price info.


Sorry I took so long.









They sell them at our local Menards.


----------

